# Ends to an Ends



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

I honestly feel kinda run over here being that every time the great moderator here and i say that respectfully in the sense that WOW this really happened again how many times is this individual going to keep running off at the mouth ? I new this was going to happen again after say the 3rd time he apologized and as for shills, really theirs not enough companies out their producing for this hobby any way so shill away.

My names Vince by the way jonnyslots my handle and i frequent a bunch of different sites , i respect and admire all the posters here with positive and negative remarks but they know when to stop.Thanks for showing me ,us ,
everyone how great this hobby is but certain negativity is just uncalled for.
Just my 2 cents.

Oh again i must say not a dis SLOTMAN your a better dude by waht you did or could have done , how many breaks will he get just curious what his next rant gonna be about ? Just saying were all entitled to our own opinion but WOW every time he does this wow wow wow..................


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

let the man speak his mind..we can either read it and be offended or read it and move on and have our own opinion.let the comment go and it does that..goes..comment on the comment and it grows new life.i read,i have an opinion at times.have my own thoughts about the state of the hobby and how it could be ..i choose to keep certain things right where they belong lest i offend ..
dave


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Well said.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Well Wyatt, you're a strong person to be able to live and let live in tough circumstances and that's to be commended. But sometimes the strong have to help protect their weaker brethren who might be unable to resist responding to flame posts, or who may be more easily offended or even turned away by a chronic troublemaker. Count me as weak if need be. Maybe some day I'll toughen up. But for now, as long as I call this one of my home forums for my hobby, I'll speak up when someone walks in and repeatedly craps all over it.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Y ou know what lets get real here this has nothing to do with the shill factor its the flamin bs thats wrong if you don`t like shills fine your choice but on more than one occasion the flamin bs a member here started on different threads was over the top i`m on numerous boards as are a lot of you ,this being one of my top 2 out of many and lets just say that type of stuff is a no no i`m all for free speech yada yada but their has to be a time we put a stop like our moderator did is a week enough again his decision i respect that, but every time all any one has to do is say sorry make up and then a month later flame again.I like a lot of you have been collecting for a long time back on the bbs boards selling with photos through the mail ect ect but wow no time have i seen this. Sorry my 2 cents rip me down ill still be here.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> I honestly feel kinda run over here being that every time the great moderator here and i say that respectfully in the sense that WOW this really happened again how many times is this individual going to keep running off at the mouth ? I new this was going to happen again after say the 3rd time he apologized and as for shills, really theirs not enough companies out their producing for this hobby any way so shill away.
> 
> My names Vince by the way jonnyslots my handle and i frequent a bunch of different sites , i respect and admire all the posters here with positive and negative remarks but they know when to stop.Thanks for showing me ,us ,
> everyone how great this hobby is but certain negativity is just uncalled for.
> ...


hey Vince ;-)
I've talked 2 him as well... me thinks he needs some GOOD Mentors & all should straighten out (I hope..)
I'm trying 2 mentor,...any other volunteers?.....
can give U his email "IF" your serious on actually trying 2 help  (anyone).

if it weren't 4 ; Larry . Jerry, Joe, Bill, Al, "Coach" & about a dozen more,
"I" would have never fit in either :-(

2 some of Us, slots & ?? hobby(s) are almost a "Religion" 2 Us..
and trying 2 put someone on the "RIGHT-Track" is part of it...

no insults or slander by ANY means, are meant 4 ANY Congregationally-Minded folks... JUST a Comparison... 

I maybe wasting my/your time on this... but I've done it B4....
TY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Bubba understood and maybe i should not have started this thread with out him here to defend him self but answer me this what gives any one the right to go off on another person because of a very weak argument like which was started again this member is not here ill shut up and stop now but and i only say this hypothetically i do not mean this in any way, HEY BUBBA YOU STINK AND YOUR SHOES ARE FUNNY I HAVE NOTHING ELSAE TO SAY CAUSE I DONT PERSONALLY KNOW YOU BUT ILL RIP ON YOU ANY WAY CAUSE YOU LIKE THE COLOUR ORANGE I DONT LIKE ORANGE SO LETS STOP PEOPLE THAT LIKE ORANGE OR LIKE PEOPLE THAT LIKE ORANGE OR SELL ORANGES FROM BEING HERE. Nuff said by the way your opinion is as important as him and if those guys are mentoring you your in good hands. Done here sorry gents ill wait till hes back then we can diuscuss this like adults.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Bubba understood and maybe i should not have started this thread with out him here to defend him self but answer me this what gives any one the right to go off on another person because of a very weak argument like which was started again this member is not here ill shut up and stop now but and i only say this hypothetically i do not mean this in any way, HEY BUBBA YOU STINK AND YOUR SHOES ARE FUNNY I HAVE NOTHING ELSAE TO SAY CAUSE I DONT PERSONALLY KNOW YOU BUT ILL RIP ON YOU ANY WAY CAUSE YOU LIKE THE COLOUR ORANGE I DONT LIKE ORANGE SO LETS STOP PEOPLE THAT LIKE ORANGE OR LIKE PEOPLE THAT LIKE ORANGE OR SELL ORANGES FROM BEING HERE. Nuff said by the way your opinion is as important as him and if those guys are mentoring you your in good hands. Done here sorry gents ill wait till hes back then we can diuscuss this like adults.


I disagree with not talking about a situation, because that person is not here
(as long as it's in a heartfelt-help way..)
U are right on his actions....
he seems to be a TOTALLY different personality in emails (Jeckle & Hyde)...

I've explained 2 him; HT's NOT like Face Book.. where U can just see how far people can/will go in goading, ect...

HT's a "CLUB" of folks w/ similar interests..
U can say; " I respect U'r Opinion,... BUT "I" Still Think, U'r FULL of "Ca-Ca"..."
is a much more tolerable wording.... 

no insult taken on U'r example Vince ;-)

I'm probally the "Hardest" person you've ever met, to get insulted....
I have my own "lil-World" & I let no-1 under my skin... love being the Butt of good-natured ribbing/jokes....:thumbsup: 
I just hate 2C a possible "GOOD" person, get off to a "BAD" start.....

I've went 2 "Bat" 4 Darrell on many occasions ( & got .... )
but still, I believe that "Some" people can get turned around...
maybe, I'm wrong here as well... but I had 2 try :thumbsup::freak:

TY guys, 4 U'r RESPECT 2 Me, even in disagreements :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 (HOPING 4 the BEST) :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

I haven't been on here in a while, but if this is about who I think it's about, I'm a bit ashamed to be from the same country. I can see his passion about some things but it invariably breaks down to name calling and schoolboy posturing. Not all Canadians are like him. This is a great place for info and camaraderie and this sort of thing just drives newcomers away.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I have done my fair share of complaining, I try not to do it here, most of us do not come here to hear someone whining constantly or picking fights... he would not take my advice to just bypass threads he really knew would set him off. Good ridence, not sure how he stayed as long as he did.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am very offended and upset err, about something!

so please STOP!! or START or whatever is needed or else I will, um
I may do something!!

ok

Thanks

legal notice:
the above statement is fictitious and and similarities to real people or aliens is totally co-ink-a-dink!!:wave:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

It's not even that as much as I'm sure your advice was helpful what confuses me is what he said and if this sets him of here what happens if he sees a beer ad or some thing else away from the web here is he going to go to say a Walmart and complain that their shilling toasters for Betty Crocker? This site from y under standing works on the members subscription and the paid advertising that's done here with all the ads so if you don't want to subscribe some one still has to pay the bills . Nothing in this world is free period. So the tantrums an such from a grown gentle man well odd if you ask me these are open forums to express your views but if some one disagrees with you do not attack back be reasonable like all you guys are trying with him . What happens when he goes off again and it will happen guaranteed.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

just add user to ignore list and done.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Ignoring doesn't keep me from knowing that someone is crapping all over the house and souring the mood for others who I might invite to stop in. Put another way, if our US (or Canadian for our northern brethren) justice system used an ignore option for troublemakers we'd all be in a world of hurt!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

"if our US (or Canadian for our northern brethren) justice system used an ignore option for troublemakers we'd all be in a world of hurt!"

They do and we are...

it is the internet just turn off the people that get under your skin, usually they won't last, and your posts will be more positive and help more people then sitting around wasting life ranting.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

You can speak your mind and voice your opinion in a way that is non-confrontational and respectful of others views. 

Looking back, the threads that were started by this person are worded in a way that almost guaranteed a harsh and negative reaction. Almost as if the point of the thread was to start an argument.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for seeing that as well good eye that's what I've been thinking since the first rant so I'm not nuts then phew......


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*gaszilla co winky Dink*



slotking said:


> I am very offended and upset err, about something!
> 
> so please STOP!! or START or whatever is needed or else I will, um
> I may do something!!
> ...


imagine a new ID on a different chat board with the name GASZILLA flaming AW and just joined 7 hours ago?
I don't believe in coincidence!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcardan said:


> "if our US (or Canadian for our northern brethren) justice system used an ignore option for troublemakers we'd all be in a world of hurt!"
> 
> They do and we are...
> 
> it is the internet just turn off the people that get under your skin, usually they won't last, and your posts will be more positive and help more people then sitting around wasting life ranting.


update slot-gang (not bad.. like "Our-Gang" old movies meant);:thumbsup:

the person in question, has contacted me, to forward 2 SCM (Joe)...
to make his Ban "LIFETIME".....
He shall not be back.....
TY, & apologies' 2 Joe 4 not waiting 4 him 2 announce 1st.....

back 2 our regular-scheduled-programs.... SLOT-CARS!!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba "Alf-Alfa" 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

deleted 4 my senility :wave:

Bubba


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You got your socks on D? lol


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I will give him a life time ban if 
joe don't want to. 

fcb


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> You got your socks on D? lol


I've still got the same pair on that I put on after the photo. Been afraid to take them off.:freak:

-- D


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

well he didn't last long on the the other site


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd ban all of ya'll. Lets close this thread and talk about slot cars.
hojoe


----------

